
Free SSL/TLS Certificates at DreamHost with Let’s Encrypt - unicornporn
https://dreamhost.com/blog/2016/01/20/free-ssltls-certificates-at-dreamhost-with-lets-encrypt
======
herbst
Like any other host already has since a few weeks. Yay!

~~~
unicornporn
AFAIK Dreamhost is the first major provider to make it an easy control panel
switch for their shared hosting customers, but I might be uninformed.

~~~
herbst
There have been guides and even plugins for hosting panels long before the
official launch, i even saw some before the beta launch.

The hosting providers i work with, had it pretty much ready at launch time:
Cyon.ch, Novatrend.ch, Gandi ...

